# Safari : Imprimer une sélection



## sweetandsavoury (30 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'option pour pouvoir uniquement imprimer la partie sélectionnée dans une page web.

Le fonction  n'existe pas ? 

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2006)

sweetandsavoury a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'ai pas trouvé d'option pour pouvoir uniquement imprimer la partie sélectionnée dans une page web.
> 
> ...



Menu Safari > Services > TextEdit > Nouvelle fenêtre contenant la sélection

Tu bascules sur TextEdit et tu imprimes.


----------



## sweetandsavoury (31 Décembre 2006)

A l'aise. Merci Beaucoup!!!!


----------

